# Problem bei Drehzahlsteuerung für Heizungspumpe



## Julider2te (12 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Ich soll für einen Nachbarn eine Heizungssteuerung über eine S7 und ein HMI Panel realisieren. (Mehrfamilienhaus mit 6 Heizkreisen)
Die Heizungsanlage erwärmt nebenbei noch das Brauchwasser und zusätzlich sitzen Solar-Module auf dem Dach.
Das Programm habe ich soweit fertig, ich suche nur noch eine Art Drehzahlsteller für 2 Pumpenmotoren. (Wärmetauscher-Pumpe und Solar-Pumpe)
Gibt es eine Art Konverter / Phasenanschnittsteuerung die man mit 0-10V über einen Analogausgang ansteuern kann ?
Die Pumpen laufen über 230V und haben 500 und 600 W

MfG

Julius


----------



## mechtech66 (12 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Julider2te,
nutze doch einfach Frequenzumrichter. 
mfg
mechtech66


----------



## bike (12 Oktober 2014)

Du kommst mit zwei Pumpen für diese Anwendung aus?
Von Solarmodule erwärmtes Wasser in den Tank, Brauchwasser zum Hahn, Heizung in die Wohnungen, Umwälzung und das alles mit zwei Pumpen? 
Also ich habe ein ähnliches System bei mir installiert und da sind mehr Pumpen aktiv.


bike


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Oktober 2014)

@bike: Der Te hat nicht gesagt, das er alles über die 2 Pumpen macht, sondern will 2 Pumpen Drehzahlsteuern...

@TE: Ich nutze für meine Solarpumpe eine (modifizierte) Impulspaketsteuerung.
Klingt hochtechnisch und ist ganz einfach: Ein Wechselspannungs-SSR mit Nullspannungsschalter wird über ein variables PWM-Signal mit einer Periode von ca. 300ms gesteuert.
Funktioniert von ca. 20% der Pumpendrehzahl bis 100% sehr gut seit 10 Jahren.
Da PWM-Signal kann über einen ganz normalen Digitalausgang erzeugt werden. Allerdings hat meine Pumpe "nur" 100W und Wechselspannung 230V.

Pumpen mit 500W sind m.E. meist Drehstrompumpen. Da würd ich wohl auch zu einem billigen FU greifen.

Edit: Phasenan- oder besser abschnittsteuerungsmodule funzen bei Wechselspannungspumpen auch. Sollten als Drehzahlsteller/Motordrehzahlsteller auch ergoogelbar sein.


----------



## bike (13 Oktober 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> @bike: Der Te hat nicht gesagt, das er alles über die 2 Pumpen macht, sondern will 2 Pumpen Drehzahlsteuern..



Das habe ich auch gelesen.
Es war eigentlich mehr als Hinweis gedacht, dass er sich über die anderen Pumpen auch Gedanken machen sollte / muss, da er nach seiner Fragestellung nicht sehr viel Erfahrung mit Heizungsanlagen hat.

Der Hinweis auf PWM ist nach meiner Meinung mit Vorsicht zu geniesen, da nicht alle Pumpen das abkönnen.


bike


----------



## Julider2te (13 Oktober 2014)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.
Es gibt für jeden Heizkreis eine eigene Umwälzpumpe, die aber nicht über die SPS Drehzahlverstellt werden muss. (Ist schon möglich über einen 3-Stufen Schalter an der Pumpe selber)
Kann mir denn jemand einen günstigen FU oder Ähnliches empfehlen ?
Und die beiden Pumpen laufen mit Wechselstrom, kein Drehstrom 

Mfg


----------



## Mr.Spok (17 Oktober 2014)

Tyristorsteller für Phasenanschnittsteuerung über Analogeingang wären hier: http://www.schiele-vollmar.de/cms/files/ibn-esg-s_t_1ph_11_11_05.pdf .

MfG

Jan


----------



## priceless (17 Oktober 2014)

Diesen sehr kompakten FU von Kinco hab ich bei spstiger neu im Programm gesehen, der hat auch einen 0 - 10 V Eingang zur Ansteuerung der Frequenz.
http://www.spstiger.de/epages/62466762.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62466762/Products/KII-CV100-2S/SubProducts/KII-CV100-2S-0004

Dieser FU von Thinget hat auch einen 0 - 10 V-Eingang und ist laut Online-Shop schneller lieferbar:
http://www.spstiger.de/epages/62466762.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62466762/Products/XJF-VB3

Die Eingangsspannung beider FUs ist 230 VAC, die Ausgangsspannung Richtung Motor allerdings Drehstrom. 

Mit dem FU von Thinget haben wir schon gearbeitet, die tun was sie sollen.


----------

